# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  One, wireless activity and sleep tracker, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit One - How it works 

 Published on Mar 6, 2013




> Fitbit One - How does it work?

----------

